# iCloud ne synchronise rien...



## effelo (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouvel utilisateur d'iCloud, je n'en comprends pas bien le fonctionnement.
En effet, après avoir configuré iCloud sur mon macbook et mon iphone (tous les deux iOs5), rien ne se synchronise à part seulement quelques contacts.

En fait, quand je vais sur iCloud.com, dans Calendar il n'y a rien, dans Mail non plus, et dans Contacts, il y a quelques contacts de mon iPhone, mais pas tous (pas ceux de mon compte Exchange Gmail)!
Pour les mails donc, il ne les synchronise pas non plus, c'est vide. J'ai juste un seul mail d'iCloud me disant que j'ai bien créé une adresse "xxxx@me.com", et puis c'est tout.
Et quant à mon calendrier, je n'ai aucun de mes événements de mon compte Exchange Gmail non plus.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## yul (26 Novembre 2011)

Pas de synchro google et icloud pour moi non plus... Est-ce normal ???? Est-ce possible de le faire ????:rateau::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Un peu de lecture  : http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/get-started/
Ensuite tout sera limpide


----------



## yul (26 Novembre 2011)

Ca ne me dis pas si la synchro avec Google Calendar est possible ???


----------



## effelo (26 Novembre 2011)

Personne ne se plaint, je pose simplement une question. 

J'ai déjà lu ces pages, mais elles n'apportent pas de réponses à mes interrogations...

En fait si j'ai bien compris iCloud ne fonctionne pas avec les calendriers, mails ou contacts existants sur un compte google? Il ne synchronise pas ces éléments? Il ne prend en compte que les nouveaux éléments créés sur un nouveau compte dédié (l'adresse en @me.com)?

C'est cela ou je me trompe?


----------



## drs (26 Novembre 2011)

yul a dit:


> Ca ne me dis pas si la synchro avec Google Calendar est possible ???


Pas à ma connaissance.
Tu ne peux pas synchroniser iCloud et Google Cal, les deux étant similaires.
Il faut, si tu veux gérer des calendriers google en plus, t'abonner à ces calendriers avec ical.


----------



## yul (26 Novembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> Il faut, si tu veux gérer des calendriers google en plus, t'abonner à ces calendriers avec ical.



Oui ça c'est fait, mais dans iCloud on fait comment ?????


----------



## drs (26 Novembre 2011)

yul a dit:


> Oui ça c'est fait, mais dans iCloud on fait comment ?????



bon alors je n'ai pas bien compris la question. Tu veux rapatrier tes calendriers google dans icloud?


----------



## effelo (26 Novembre 2011)

De mon côté en tout cas c'est ce que j'aurais aimé faire oui. En fait je pensais même qu'iCloud servait à cela! Synchroniser ses contacts, mails, calendriers, sur tous les appareils Apple. C'est comme ça qu'Apple nous l'a vendu non?Mais apparament ça n'est pas tout à fait ça...


----------



## drs (26 Novembre 2011)

C'est exactement ça et ça fonctionne très bien à condition d'avoir Lion et iOS5.
Mais pas d'interopérabilité annoncée avec Google Cal.


----------



## effelo (27 Novembre 2011)

Pas d'interoperabilité annoncée avec Google Calendar tu dis, mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus avec mes mails gmail ni mes contacts Gmail. C'est normal?

En fait j'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de ce service à part si tu crées pour la première fois de ta vie une adresse mail, une liste de contacts, et un agenda, le tout sous iCloud. Parce que sinon ça veut dire que t'es obligé de changer d'email (utiliser le truc en @me.com) pour que tes mails soient synchronisés sur tous les appareils Apple? Pareil pour les calendriers and co?


----------



## drs (27 Novembre 2011)

euh non....

Pour que tes mails soient synchro avec toutes tes machines, il suffit d'utiliser l'imap (et non pas le pop). Rien à voir avec iCloud, Goolge ou autre.
Mes mails Free sont synchro avec toutes mes machines, en utilisant iMap.

J'utilise Google pour mes calendriers (que je récupère sous iCal sur le Mac, et avec le calendrier sur l'iphone) et iCloud pour mes signets et mes contacts.
Je ne me sers pas de l'adresse en @me.com comme adresse mail, mais juste pour la synchro icloud.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Si vous pourrez synchroniser votre compte gmail avec iCal. Il vous faudra juste créer un compte supplémentaire depuis les préf de iCal. Choisir caldav. Compte Google, puis se laisser guider.


----------

